# MSG Charles Chase



## dknob (Dec 10, 2011)

Wanted to travel back in time for a second...

MSG Charles "Chuck" Chase of A Squadron was killed in a training accident on Fort Bragg at Range 19 - a place that has claimed other Delta lives. He died on June 17, 1997 and was a veteran of the 7th Special Forces Group from 1985 to 1988 before he joined the unit in 1988. He was a veteran of Panama, Grenada, Desert Storm, and Somalia.

RIP MSG.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 10, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Dec 10, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 10, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 11, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Rest in Peace, MSG Chase.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 11, 2011)

RIP.


----------

